# Racing at BugEater Raceway / NE



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Racing at the *BugEater Raceway* in NE

December 15, 2012, 5PM practice, race at 6PM

tJet IROC race with house cars

Pancake and inline class also

Space is limited. PM me for further details

Rob


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Results from:
Racing at the BugEater Raceway in NE

December 15, 2012

tJet IROCS class 

Rob 20
Nic 19
Bob 18


Fuel Round Robin

Rob 93
Bob 85
Nic 77


Unlimited Open 
Bob 107
Rob 87
Nic 83


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

January 19, 2013 Open practice at 4:30 PM Race at 6 PM.


tJet IROC W / House Cars 3 Minute heats


Fuel Round Robin W / Pancake 10 Minute Heats


Unlimited Open 3 Minute Heats

Space is limited. PM me for further details

See you all next Month!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

only 3 of u guys u guys do a crash n burn
lol


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

honda27 said:


> only 3 of u guys u guys do a crash n burn
> lol


Hey Honda Robs just getting the ball rolling...baby steps. lol

Honda usually we have 4 guys racing and building from there.

Rob is going to help me get a Computer set up for my track and then we can have Lincoln, Omaha, Elkhorn, Gretna & other surounding racers in the future.

I've got a friend here in Gretna, Nebraska (named Bob also) that I helped get a track set up for his basement. He will probably start to race with us once my track is set up.

Bob...  Larry Thomas (LDT) stopped by today to race and chat...zilla

P.S. Larry it was very nice meeting you and will talk to Rob about going to Kansas with you to race sometime. :wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Good to see you guys getting something going. Hope you can grow it into a good group.

Al


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Been a long time...*

I don't normally stop by this section - Slot Car Races & Events - because of very limited activity in NE. But now I see this... :thumbsup:

That is the good news. The bad news is that I will be racing in KC that day. 

Where do I find the rules for car building? Gotta be ready for when the dates are working... 

Have a GREAT race, Rob. 

PS - The KC racing schedule I follow is at: http://www.mahorkc.com/results.html (scroll down). Y'all are welcome to join in the fun there at any time. :wave:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Results?


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

This upcoming Friday, March 7, 2014, is my monthly race (one week late, just blame Gus) 7 PM practice, 8 PM Racing.
Bring your best pancake and for Round Robin, and your best in-line for Fuel Round. I will have our IROC's ready to roll.

March will be on the 28th and we will have the start of our Big rig class. Must have a trailer and finish with the trailer. We will run these at 16 volts. 
Bring your favorite beverage again, food of some type will be served.

Please advise if you can make it. I want to have enough food for everyone. 


See you soon at the race track.


Rob


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I will be there with my Big Rig!!

Will bring my camera to get some pics to post up here. 

Bob...Keep on Truckin"...zilla


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

LOL, what a race. The big rigs and trailers was a blast. Look forward to running them again. 

We ran T-Dash chassis in the IROC class, they were a blast to run. They seem to be very nice chassis. 

See everyone in two weeks.

Thanks guys for a great night.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> LOL, what a race. The big rigs and trailers was a blast. Look forward to running them again.
> 
> We ran T-Dash chassis in the IROC class, they were a blast to run. They seem to be very nice chassis.
> 
> ...


Yes Dan you did these chassis up real nice...WAY TO GO!! They were
a lot of fun to race!!

Bob...ready to race...zilla


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

A fine way to spend a Friday night in Lincoln, NE.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

LDThomas said:


> A fine way to spend a Friday night in Lincoln, NE.



what about 
the SIDETRACK , Cliffs, Sandy's
Go Big Red


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Fletcher ran some test laps with me today...

Click on photo to see video...it may take just a bit

It takes just a few seconds before cars get moving...



One of these is my SRT & the other is a TYCO

Bob...see yah on race day...zilla


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Nice ZillaWood video.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

These locations SIDETRACK , Cliffs, Sandy's are for after the game Saturday nights. However I don't think the Sidetrack is still open.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I believe you are correct, Rob. Sidetrack has gone away.


----------

